# Maddy went to the vet and came home with her own chapstick



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Indiana*: I had no idea that could happen to a pooch! Glad Maddy is okay. It's amazing just how useful ChapStick can be. I put it on Chagall's paw pads if they get chafed or rough. (I save the "good stuff," Burt's Bees honey flavored, for myself!):biggrin:


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I just got some wonderfull shea butter balm from my new favorite company called Kiss Me in the Garden. I wonder what it might do for Lexi's rough pads?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Does this mean I have to carry 2 tubes of chapstick now ,or do I share? (NOT!!!!!!!!) hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

katbrat said:


> I just got some wonderfull shea butter balm from my new favorite company called Kiss Me in the Garden. I wonder what it might do for Lexi's rough pads?


Oooh, shea butter, that stuff is so nice. Oh and MollyMuiMa, nope not sharing!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i would recommend fragrance free for your dogs (and never ever use any essential oils around cats)


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone else here used Bag Balm? It was originally made for cow udders, but I have used it for my pups, and my family. It works great for paw pads and I've used it for chap stick, knees, elbows, heels, etc. It's not expensive either.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArcadiaX said:


> Has anyone else here used Bag Balm? It was originally made for cow udders, but I have used it for my pups, and my family. It works great for paw pads and I've used it for chap stick, knees, elbows, heels, etc. It's not expensive either.



_Yes_, I used it on our former dog. I just don't groove on the scent* of it, but does work wonders! Our local feed and grain store sells tons of it.:smile:

*(Admittedly, I'm a bit of a *stinker" about scents!):becky:


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I live bag balm! My husband uses it all the time on his hands. I've seen on the tin it can be used on dog paws, but I've never tried it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't think it was that brand, but we used to get a balm for our cows and used it on our hands and feet too...it is great for those rough summer heels and gardening hands  The kind we used had a spotted cow on the front and it smelled kind of creamy...not perfumey but not unpleasant either. But I like the smell of hoof cream too, so that's me. The only thing is, I would hesitate to put it on my own dogs' feet because we conditioned them slowly to running to toughen up those feet...would hate to soften them back up again. But I only recently found out that you can put cream on their noses to protect them, I thought that was a no-no! So I'm learning every day


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Be careful that they do not have avocado oil or almond oil as you should not use either on dogs. 

I make my own lip balms and creams. I use shea butter, beeswax and coconut oil among others in them. I use organic of all of the oils and waxes. I add eo's to mine, but I could make some without for my babies.  I think this sounds like a great stocking stuffer. 

Sorry to hear about Maddy, but glad you now have a handle on it! Chapped lips hurt!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

AngelsMommy said:


> Be careful that they do not have avocado oil or almond oil as you should not use either on dogs.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I did not know that! Just googled it and read up a little...thanks for the warning. I hate avocados so never have them in the house but I do eat raw almonds and the dogs have eaten a few when I dropped them by accident. I will be more careful in the future! Also in the article I read, it said that walnuts and macadamia nuts are really bad for dogs and as few as 4 macadamia nuts can cause neurological problems for dogs. Good reminder for this time of year when people have goodies out!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am glad you mentioned the other nuts! I do know that, but since I normally don't use those oils I didn't think to mention them when talking about chapsticks. I am very careful about foods and my babies as I had a friend that lost a dog because of raisins! Something that most folks would not even know would be a problem. I think that sometimes the smaller the dog the worse that foods and such can harm them in small quantities. 

As you said a good thing to remember this time of year! Chocolate is on the no no list too!

Not that I share! lol:angel:


----------

